# My Humble Collection - with a twist



## ad172

OK so after years of using Autoglym and thinking I was fairly up with the cleaning malarky, someone introduced me to Detailing World:thumb:

So for Christmas I realised I needed to update my collection with some new products.










Now perhaps like others, the one reason I stuck to a single brand in the past was because I prefer to have all the products looking the same. Obviously with a mixture of brands this could no longer be the case.

Anyway, long story short I did a little investigating and came up with these



















Not completed transferring my collection as yet but so far I'm really pleased with the result. I have a variety of heads (pump, spray etc) and also have some larger one litre bottles that fit the Chemical head spray etc.

Adam


----------



## fiestaharry

great idea with the bottles


----------



## magpieV6

very cool, where did yer get em mate?


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

That looks very classy .


Where you get them from  ?


----------



## -tom-

very nice as dawn said ware did you get them from and the lables?


----------



## beany_bot

WHERE WHERE WHERE!!! we all want to know lol


----------



## magpieV6

where is he? lol


----------



## RICHIE40

Liking the labels, might have to get some made :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS

You are just like me....Dodo mad 

Nice bottles, do you have pics of dispenser lids/spray triggers?


----------



## mk2jon

Looks like you could make a nice ****tail


----------



## cfherd

Oh! The symetry!


----------



## mouthyman

very nice, id also be interested to see where you got them or how you made them


----------



## ad172

Wow wasn't expecting that quick a response!! I popped off for some dinner!:wave:

Anyway here are the details for those interested. If I'm breaking any rules by listing websites Mods please feel free to remove. I have nothing to do with this Company BTW.

Bottles were ordered from Naturally Thinking:

http://www.naturallythinking.com/catalog/aluminium-bottles-jars-c-3_49.html

They do a range of products including plastic jars etc.

The sizes I have are as follows:

200ml (24mm neck size)
300ml (24mm neck size)
1000ml (28mm neck size)










I've included a bottle of 250ml Dodo juice to give you an idea scale.

The neck size is fairly important. The larger bottle (1000ml; 28mm) accepts the Chemical resistant spray heads etc sold at most detailing stores

Photo below shows 1000ml bottles with big foamer head and chemical resistant head.










As for the smaller bottles (200 & 300ml) they have a 24mm neck. This is the same as DODO Juice bottles so in theory you can just transfer the top across.

The heads available are:
Pump
Atomiser
Mini trigger spray
serum pump
flip top










Finally the labels are just clear Avery labels and the design is something I knocked up on the computer so you can have whatever you want on there really.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## fiestaharry

wow what a great price for the bottles, i will be investing in a few.


----------



## mouthyman

thanks, great idea


----------



## REFLECTS

Superb :thumb:

How did you do the labels again?

Avery clear??


----------



## Puntoboy

That's pretty cool. Like it :thumb:


----------



## ad172

REFLECTS said:


> Superb :thumb:
> 
> How did you do the labels again?
> 
> Avery clear??


Yeap Avery Clear Labels

http://www.avery.co.uk/avery/en_gb/Products/Labels/Identification-Labels/Crystal-Clear-Labels/_/Ns=Rank|1||Product%20Number|1


----------



## Maggi200

:argie:they're lush! Loving the bottles, what a fantastic and innovative idea :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS

ad172 said:


> Yeap Avery Clear Labels
> 
> http://www.avery.co.uk/avery/en_gb/Products/Labels/Identification-Labels/Crystal-Clear-Labels/_/Ns=Rank|1||Product%20Number|1


:thumb:

Thanks mate


----------



## fiestaharry

the shop may be geting a few more orders than normal now


----------



## Maggi200

Screw lid tins perfect for clay bars :thumb: my new favourite shop (until I can buy more goodies to fill them with!)


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

saved in my favorites the now will be getting some o these


----------



## Tabbs

that has got me really thinking and looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

ad172 said:


> Yeap Avery Clear Labels
> 
> http://www.avery.co.uk/avery/en_gb/Products/Labels/Identification-Labels/Crystal-Clear-Labels/_/Ns=Rank|1||Product%20Number|1


What size labels are they?


----------



## ad172

Short1e said:


> What size labels are they?


The ones I bought were 10 labels per page. Product code L7783.

You can then download a programme to generate the labels. Alternatively you can make them in MS word. :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot

cfherd said:


> Oh! The symetry!


Autism much?


----------



## Short1e

ad172 said:


> The ones I bought were 10 labels per page. Product code L7783.
> 
> You can then download a programme to generate the labels. Alternatively you can make them in MS word. :thumb:


Thank you


----------



## toni

Very stylish :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t

that is proper tidy... i think we'll be seeing these bottles popping up alot now:Tup:


----------



## ad172

Cheers for all the comments.

One tip for others doing a similar thing - I have found that the lables can be suceptable to chemical products (e.g. tar remover) which will cause the ink to run/disappear. This can be solved by covering the label with a second clear label to act as protection.

Cheers


----------



## Maggi200

Nice tip, I did wonder about how it stays on after my megs apc bottle shedded it's greeness all over everything! Would these stick to pretty much anything btw? So essential brand anything I fancy?


----------



## ad172

maggi112 said:


> Nice tip, I did wonder about how it stays on after my megs apc bottle shedded it's greeness all over everything! Would these stick to pretty much anything btw? So essential brand anything I fancy?


Yes the labels are fairly adhesive so I wouldn't see a problem with anything you wanted to stick them to.

Adam


----------



## tossi

AWESOME job with the bottels whey did you show us that?? Now i have to buy some of these bottels


----------



## banditbarron

Fantastic idea. Am just making an order on the site. Any chance you can make the label design file public? Not sure how you would do this? So we can just download and edit it?

Dave


----------



## ad172

banditbarron said:


> Fantastic idea. Am just making an order on the site. Any chance you can make the label design file public? Not sure how you would do this? So we can just download and edit it?
> 
> Dave


My worry is that I may be in breach of some kind of Copyright law by using the Company's logo.

Not sure if any of the manufacturers have read this and have any comment??

Adam


----------



## Rickyboy

ad172 said:


> My worry is that I may be in breach of some kind of Copyright law by using the Company's logo.
> 
> Not sure if any of the manufacturers have read this and have any comment??
> 
> Adam


I reckon that as long as you aren't selling them off most companies won't give a hoot.

Great idea mate with the bottles mate, they look seriously cool.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Nice Collection mate :thumb: 
the silver bottles :argie:


----------



## RyanJon

Bet this naturally thinking place wonders whats hit it!!

Don't worry......I'll also be doing my bit to clear their warehouse!!


----------



## Rowan83

Very nice what you have done there mate!! :thumb:

You have started up a storm now, lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Looks good and tidy. I just have 5L bottles everywhere so would not work for me.


----------



## detritus

ad172, I know you said that you have nothing to with this company but knowing what we DW people are like with ideas like this, that bottle company is about to go platinum. About time to buy shares I would say!!

Great idea, I to love the uniform look, I can feel my debit card recoiling in horror. 

BTW, did you lose much product that gets caught in the bottle when transfering to the metal?

Detritus.

Edit: Having read an earlier post, ill add my request for the label design file please!


----------



## paranoid73

superb, my OCD has just hit another level.


----------



## ad172

detritus said:


> ad172, I know you said that you have nothing to with this company but knowing what we DW people are like with ideas like this, that bottle company is about to go platinum. About time to buy shares I would say!!
> 
> Great idea, I to love the uniform look, I can feel my debit card recoiling in horror.
> 
> BTW, did you lose much product that gets caught in the bottle when transfering to the metal?
> 
> Detritus.
> 
> Edit: Having read an earlier post, ill add my request for the label design file please!


Cheers Detritus. I think the majority of their stuff was for beauty products. Looks like they have a whole new market now.

As for losing liquid whilst transferring, this all depends on the viscosity of the fluid. Runny products like Red Mist and Born slippy you should get minimum wastage. Thicker products like Super Resin Polish will involve a very small amount of wastage unless you want to cut the old bottle open.

As for hosting the labels up somewhere, I may need to mail them to someone for hosting. If you are going with the Avery clear label as mentioned in a previous post, ideally you want to download the Avery Design Package (Free).
I created mine on the MAC version which is slightly different to PC but will try and sort a few templates out over the next few days.

Adam


----------



## A210 AMG

Nice work and thanks for sharing


----------



## Spoony

Heh this is awesome, I might get a few bottles for my QDs


----------



## J1ODY A

cool idea - look very smart too :thumb:

I will not be copying yet as still trying to get matching units in my garage first - Oh the pain of OCD... I must go lick a window or something :doublesho


----------



## REFLECTS

I have to do this - I love it


----------



## Alfa GTV

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## KrisP

The companies best selling products are now aluminium bottles!!!. Some good spray heads and atomisers there aswell.

Kris


----------



## adseybear

I'm off to order some of those


----------



## detritus

ad172, im currently making my own lables for products and I to have some Dodo and AG products, where did you get the hi-rez images of the logos? Most of the manufacturer websites don't have large, hi quality pics.

I wish they did 250ml and 500ml bottles as well!

Detritus.


----------



## dooka

I can host if need be, send over some pdf's and I'll get the rest sorted my end..


----------



## CPU

Brilliant site, just ordered some bottles. They also do plastic ones and print waterproof labels to your own design. See right hand side of page. Thanks for the original post and web site. :thumb:

http://www.naturallythinking.com/catalog/plastic-bottles-c-3_47.html


----------



## ad172

Just to give you all an update. Unfortunately a downloadable label is going to be a non-starter. It causes major issues with both Tradmark and Copyright law and I would get by behind chewed!!!

Really sorry.

Adam


----------



## The Sheriff

They do look the business, may have to buy some myself!

Having said that, a clear spray bottle has it's advantages, as you always know how much is in them and the carefully thought out colours of products make them very easy to spot which is which. 

At the end of the day it depends how important the look of your product is to each individual.


----------



## mdre83

Hi Adam,
Just come across your thread. I know many people have already said... but Awesome mate :thumb:

and now this thread is back at the top I'm sure even that store is going to get another hit with orders HAHA

Which font did you use to get the transparency in the text? and also within the images?
I'm using the free software download, also working on a mac.

Cheers

EDIT: Also just noticed that the labels are only for laser printer usage...


----------



## PeteO

Where do you get the different coloured logos from? Been searching but can't find any?!!!


----------



## Turkleton

PeteO said:


> Where do you get the different coloured logos from? Been searching but can't find any?!!!


He made them himself


----------



## Dan Clark

Great idea with the bottles and labels 

I'll have to get some.


----------



## voon

Nice  Althought I'd go for transparent bottles (like the chem guys ones) and print out transparent sticker or so .... I like to see how much of something is left in the bottle.


----------



## JJ_

Epic thread mate, I LUV IT I LUV IT


----------



## puckacostello

if anyone requires some of these designs pm me and i will happily send you what you request


----------



## RSTYG

Love the idea of uniformed containers and personalised labels.....sweet.

Great thread and thanks for the information.....


----------



## chillihound

How do you print onto clear labels? Did you use a standard inkjet and does it require special ink?

Very cool what you have achieved there.


----------



## CraigQQ

you get ones for standard inkjet on ebay.
also ones for laser printer(more common)


----------



## Colt Man

loved these so much i just went and ordered 

8 300ml
2 1000ml
4 pump tops 
4 spray heads

and a batch of labels

im going to put my company logo on them with whats inside underneath.

you sir are a genious


----------



## GazEaton

detritus said:


> ad172, im currently making my own lables for products and I to have some Dodo and AG products, where did you get the hi-rez images of the logos? Most of the manufacturer websites don't have large, hi quality pics.
> 
> I wish they did 250ml and 500ml bottles as well!
> 
> Detritus.


Has anyone since been able to find any labels as such?...
I to am unable to find hi-rez quality pictures to print, Ad172?.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Jai

I love these! I'll have to sort some out!


----------



## ad172

GazEaton said:


> Has anyone since been able to find any labels as such?...
> I to am unable to find hi-rez quality pictures to print, Ad172?.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gaz


Hey Gaz, you don't really need high res images as the labels print out reasoonably small. Just do a search on Google under images.

HTH

Adam


----------



## monkeydoc

Hey guys, just did these. Any colour requests?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/agblue.jpg/

http://img199.imageshack.us/i/agyel.jpg

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/autoglymlogo.jpg


----------



## Wouter B

Those bottles are NICEEEEEE!!


----------



## andyboygsi

Awesome read


----------

